
Sightings of SpaceX’s Starlink satellites spark awe – and astronomical angst - SubiculumCode
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/sightings-spacexs-starlink-satellites-spark-awe-astronomical-angst/
======
abledon
what happens when X number of competing companies, from Y number of countries
also launch giant satellite nets into space? Would there just be huge 'light'
net visible at certain altitudes/locations/times of the year?

